# Radio from the new update 2.11.605.9



## ksample8686

I managed to zip up the new radio from 2.11.605.9 - Baseband: 1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3. I have already flashed on mine to verify it works and DID NOT remove my s-off or root. Just flash like any other radio. Enjoy.

These are safe to flash and simply just the radio files and are in no way associated with removing root or s-off.

*Installing this radio update may prompt the 2.11.605.9 OTA - DO NOT ACCEPT/INSTALL THE OTA UNTIL SOMEBODY TEARS IT APART TO DEBLOAT AND OR REMOVES UN-NEEDED FILES. INSTALLING/ACCEPTING THE OTA RIGHT NOW MAY CAUSE YOU TO LOOSE ROOT AND/OR S-OFF. *

If anybody wants to host the file go ahead because i dont know how much dropbox will let me get away with.

Link: http://db.tt/MaHHD9Qn

Mirror: http://www.multiupload.com/PWXI1CDGH4

MD5: 27F3AEF010E135365B98587ADFABFB55

credits to KidJoe over at xda for the original OTA-2.11.605.9 and Ryanmo5 over at xda for the mirror

-As always I am not responsible for anything that happens to your device. Flash at your own risk.


----------



## Ibrick

27f3aef010e135365b98587adfabfb55

MD5?

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## ksample8686

Ibrick said:


> 27f3aef010e135365b98587adfabfb55
> 
> MD5?
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


Yea sorry updated the first post


----------



## Ibrick

Thanks for posting!

I got signal.. always a good sign with a new radio.. lol.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## ksample8686

Ibrick said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> I got signal.. always a good sign with a new radio.. lol.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


Your welcome. I cant really tell a difference but like all new radios i just had to flash it.


----------



## opquiros2

S thes root???


----------



## RainyDay

I'm on the new radio. Seems solid so far


----------



## Ibrick

ksample8686 said:


> Your welcome. I cant really tell a difference but like all new radios i just had to flash it.


Oh absolutely. I can't ever pass up a good radio fix.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## GSUS969

Doesn't seem much different to me...but thanks!


----------



## Ibrick

GSUS969 said:


> Doesn't seem much different to me...but thanks!


You're not going to notice anything drastically different. Especially 5min after flashing.. Gotta give it a few days to really get any sense of improvement or not.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## villae81

Well this sucks flashed it about an hour ago everything is fine then now I'm on Wi-Fi coz no data.

Edit: I'm good now guess had to let it warm up to my phone
rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## marieke

Just an fyi (read before you flash em... Same thing happened to someone on bamf ...) 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1396408

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## TinierTim

Ok, I know this is probably a noobish question, but this won't make me lose root or anything, right?


----------



## Mattes

Hm, I'm gonna wait to flash but wanted to drop in and say thanks for Posting the update.

And no.... Flashing radios does not make you lose root? Honestly at this time I don't know how people can lose root but that's with me assuming no one is silly enough to s-off just to run rooted stock. Radios are just radios, but there's more there then I would care to explain that can't be found with a little reading


----------



## watson387

Flashed with no problems. Thanks for zipping these up!

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## Lohk

Just got done doing the same. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## marieke

Mattes said:


> Hm, I'm gonna wait to flash but wanted to drop in and say thanks for Posting the update.
> 
> And no.... Flashing radios does not make you lose root? Honestly at this time I don't know how people can lose root but that's with me assuming no one is silly enough to s-off just to run rooted stock. Radios are just radios, but there's more there then I would care to explain that can't be found with a little reading


They lose root and s off after loading a stock rom that is not rooted. Flashing these radios will most likely trying to push the ota as well. Don't ask me how... I slept for an hour and am up walking my dog. Ha. If you deny the update you'll be fine. Not sure everyone has gotten the ota attempt while flashing and not after. Most have that have gotten it. I'd love to flash them as well. As soon as these guys get root on it just to be safe. Its a radio. And the update w it will pro take them 10 min to root and debloat. Ive flashed every radio w this phone upon release. 4 while rooted. Never tried to push an update thru rev s off on me ever. Not a huge deal but the ppl that accepted the update in other threads aren't happy campers right now. The one person who said he got root lost wifi. Not worth a radio... But if ya gotta









disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message

And totally thx for posting them! I was abt to flash em when i saw the ota attempt stuff. First time w the tbolt...


----------



## marieke

Mattes said:


> Hm, I'm gonna wait to flash but wanted to drop in and say thanks for Posting the update.
> 
> And no.... Flashing radios does not make you lose root? Honestly at this time I don't know how people can lose root but that's with me assuming no one is silly enough to s-off just to run rooted stock. Radios are just radios, but there's more there then I would care to explain that can't be found with a little reading


I thought this too. Not the case. That's why I told ppl to check out the mirror to this on xda.

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## watson387

I didn't get a prompt to update or anything. I'm assuming this only affects people running Sense ROMs. Radios will not remove root. That bs talk needs to stop now.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## XxNLGxX

watson387 said:


> Radios will not remove root. That bs talk needs to stop now.


^This^

Flashed through fastboot, (since my bootloader doesn't seem to like PG05's anymore







) works fine on MIUI, still have root, S-OFF, and everything else. Sense peeps are getting the update cause you're all running roms based on 605.5. Just cancel out of the update and enjoy.


----------



## marieke

Let me restated. Flashing the radios doesn't make you lose root. However, I was under the impression that s off would make it impossible for me to receive an ota. Which will make you lose root if you download it. (Ppl do that stuff...) Several ppl have had attempted otas after flashing the radios or duringnot everyone. So really the important thing is FLASHING THIS RADIO IS DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHERS WEVE SEEN ON THE THUNDERBOLT AND IT VERY WELL MAY ATTEMPT TO PUSH THE OTA AS A RESULT OF FLASHING THEM. You can deny the ota... When or if it shows up... But it helps to know it's a possibility and how to handle it. Otherwise, you may very well lose root and s off.









disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## Lohk

watson387 said:


> I didn't get a prompt to update or anything. I'm assuming this only affects people running Sense ROMs. Radios will not remove root. That bs talk needs to stop now.
> 
> Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


Yep flashed the new radio and everything is still as it was. Liquid 3.2 and MIUI working fine and no prompt to update.

Although I would like to note hand off from 3G to 4G (and vice versa) seems sluggish. Actually it's dropping instead of swapping.
Or it might be the area I'm in. Going to test in Tallahassee, FL then in Mobile, AL.


----------



## marieke

XxNLGxX said:


> ^This^
> 
> Flashed through fastboot, (since my bootloader doesn't seem to like PG05's anymore ) works fine on MIUI, still have root, S-OFF, and everything else. Sense peeps are getting the update cause you're all running roms based on 605.5. Just cancel out of the update and enjoy.


My snip wasn't w you btw. Just the "flashing radios doesn't make you lose root... This needs to stop". That wasn't the point. *and sorry for.snipping period... Just better that Ppl know what to do w it. * it makes sense that if its close to stock software it'd be more likely. Peace out. Ima sleep all day ha.

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## Mattes

Anyway, How's everyone's results?


----------



## watson387

marieke said:


> FLASHING THIS RADIO IS DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHERS WEVE SEEN ON THE THUNDERBOLT


No it isn't. Just because a bunch of noobs panic and don't know what they're doing doesn't make it different. These are radios, plain and simple.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## marieke

watson387 said:


> No it isn't. Just because a bunch of noobs panic and don't know what they're doing doesn't make it different. These are radios, plain and simple.
> 
> Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


From xda: " I don't think it's removing s off. It does sound like the new OTA is being pushed to rom's using the older base though, and obviously if you flash that OTA you'll lose root and s off. In any case, I flashed this on cm7 and I still have s off"

This has not been the case w Thunderbolt radios thus far. I'm enough of a noob. Only had a tbolt since the day it was released. I wouldn't accept it... But noobs flash radios, can't just say its all good if they've never done it before. ESP when the ota just starts downloading right after. (Some ppl... Some took a whiiile) There's a shot they won't know. We all learn as we go...

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## watson387

marieke said:


> From xda: " I don't think it's removing s off. It does sound like the new OTA is being pushed to rom's using the older base though, and obviously if you flash that OTA you'll lose root and s off. In any case, I flashed this on cm7 and I still have s off"
> 
> This has not been the case w Thunderbolt radios thus far. I'm enough of a noob. Only had a tbolt since the day it was released. I wouldn't accept it... But noobs flash radios, can't just say its all good if they've never done it before. ESP when the ota just starts downloading right after. (Some ppl... Some took a whiiile) There's a shot they won't know. We all learn as we go...
> 
> disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


Exactly. You just proved my point. Flashing these radios IS NOT different than flashing other ones.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## Lohk

Lohk said:


> Yep flashed the new radio and everything is still as it was. Liquid 3.2 and MIUI working fine and no prompt to update.
> 
> Although I would like to note hand off from 3G to 4G (and vice versa) seems sluggish. Actually it's dropping instead of swapping.
> Or it might be the area I'm in. Going to test in Tallahassee, FL then in Mobile, AL.





Mattes said:


> Anyway, How's everyone's results?


So far everything is steady, but I'm still testing the 3G/4G hand off.

Edit: as a side note from Lee, FL on I-10 to Marianna, FL I've not dropped below 2 bars whereas before there were spots it would drop to 1 bar or 0.


----------



## Bill3508

Running this, so far so good. Was running the 817/906 combo. I had terrible signal with the 906 cdma. Well see if this is an improvement. No push for ota.


----------



## swieder

The new radios look promising. I plan to update mine Tbolt with Bamf Forever soon. I would love to see a new Bamf Forever built on the new base too.


----------



## Lohk

Can anyone else confirm or give me your results on the radio hand off from 3G/4G and vice versa?

On this new radio its completely dropping data before making the swap for me. It didn't do this before on the MR3(605.5) radio and Liquid 3.2.

And if someone could point me to an app that logs signal and data that would be awesome.


----------



## tender

Thanks for the radio file. Stupid question, but how do I install this? I downloaded the zip to my thunderbolt and try to install using clockwork rom manager, but it fails. I am rooted, running liquid smooth. Here is the log

-- Installing: /sdcard/download/radio.zip
Finding update package...
I:Update location: /sdcard/download/radio.zip
Opening update package...
Installing update...
Installation aborted.
result was NULL, message is: assert failed: install_zip("/sdcard/download/radio.zip")

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mattes

Lol, you flash it like you would a RUU... Anyway you should only have to rename the file to pg05... Img.... Make sure it's on your root of your sdcard and Boot to bootloader... Vol up and when your done reboot and rename/delete the file


----------



## onthewhole

marieke said:


> Let me restated. Flashing the radios doesn't make you lose root. However, I was under the impression that s off would make it impossible for me to receive an ota. Which will make you lose root if you download it. (Ppl do that stuff...) Several ppl have had attempted otas after flashing the radios or duringnot everyone. So really the important thing is FLASHING THIS RADIO IS DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHERS WEVE SEEN ON THE THUNDERBOLT AND IT VERY WELL MAY ATTEMPT TO PUSH THE OTA AS A RESULT OF FLASHING THEM. You can deny the ota... When or if it shows up... But it helps to know it's a possibility and how to handle it. Otherwise, you may very well lose root and s off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


Soff wouldnt stop an ota. If you were stock with soff you might brick though. As others have said, radios won't have any effect on root.


----------



## tender

Mattes said:


> Lol, you flash it like you would a RUU... Anyway you should only have to rename the file to pg05... Img.... Make sure it's on your root of your sdcard and Boot to bootloader... Vol up and when your done reboot and rename/delete the file


Much thanks, that worked. I have flashed ROMs and kernels to my thunderbolt, but never a radio.

Awesome


----------



## slimpirudude

Why is it some people are having the ota pushed to them and some aren't? What's causing that for some, the rom they're running or what. Just curious before I flash and get screwed.


----------



## watson387

slimpirudude said:


> Why is it some people are having the ota pushed to them and some aren't? What's causing that for some, the rom they're running or what. Just curious before I flash and get screwed.


It's the ROM you're running. If you are running a Sense ROM based on the last RUU then you may be prompted to update. Just choose no.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## marieke

watson387 said:


> No it isn't. Just because a bunch of noobs panic and don't know what they're doing doesn't make it different. These are radios, plain and simple.
> 
> Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


Actually the freaked out ppl are the ones that got the ota w out flashing the radio. But maybe if we just don't tell anyone else that if they're on a gb rom they'll prob start downloading the ota too after they flash the radios there could be more freaked out noobs and you can tell em that they're dumb noobs. *wheeeeee*

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## watson387

marieke said:


> Actually the freaked out ppl are the ones that got the ota w out flashing the radio. But maybe if we just don't tell anyone else that if they're on a gb rom they'll prob start downloading the ota too after they flash the radios there could be more freaked out noobs and you can tell em that they're dumb noobs. *wheeeeee*
> 
> disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


I'm not calling anyone dumb. I'm encouraging you to stop spreading rumours that flashing these radios can Bork your phone. It just causes confusion. The radios are not making peoples phones update.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## marieke

watson387 said:


> I'm not calling anyone dumb. I'm encouraging you to stop spreading rumours that flashing these radios can Bork your phone. It just causes confusion. The radios are not making peoples phones update.
> 
> Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


Whoa wait a second... I never said bork anyone's phone. I said "be stuck on a stock rom playing lets golf". Oh wait I asked if that meant that it removed s off. Does asking count as starting rumors?

Also... The few of the ppl who posted that they received the ota, were unable to get root back. Except one... Who did but could no longer use wifi. That was not spreading a rumor either... Repeating what I saw so far.

I'm not *that girl* but alot of ppl here know wayyyyyy less than I do abt things and pointed everyone to the xda thread to ask themselves. So there's that.

You can't keep straight what I'm saying the radios do. Flashing them lead to ppls phones (it appears to be gb sense based roms) to start downloading the ota. Good thing to know if you weren't aware that happens. And it didn't happen with the radios from the last ota. So it would be a bit of a surprise if the TB was ur first rooted phone. And you might keep downloading it not knowing better. Ppl can't figure out simple settings but flash roms. Everyone's different but at least the ppl who did have it try to update knew it was a good possibility after I posted something here and at bamf. They also weren't under the impression they'd Bork their phone.

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## RedRumy3

Was getting ota notification without flashing this radio but I just flashed this new radio and have no problems with new radio so far. Hopefully someone makes a Rom with this new update so we can flash it and keep s-off and root.


----------



## marieke

I can't find any dev to ask the isn't totally consumed w their nexus today pfft

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## Ibrick

RedRumy3 said:


> Was getting ota notification without flashing this radio but I just flashed this new radio and have no problems with new radio so far. Hopefully someone makes a Rom with this new update so we can flash it and keep s-off and root.


This isn't a full RUU, so there's nothing to build on.

All this 'update' is, is new radios and apparently patched the exploit used by Revolutionary. By flashing the radios you essentially have the update already.

So, if you're rooted and getting the update, deny, deny, deny. Or get on a ROM that doesn't even prompt for OTA's. I've read a couple people have had this pushed without accepting, and lost root.

I'm talking about the update, NOT the radios posted in this thread.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Grnlantern79

watson387 said:


> I'm not calling anyone dumb. I'm encouraging you to stop spreading rumours that flashing these radios can Bork your phone. It just causes confusion. The radios are not making peoples phones update.
> 
> Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


Flashing these radio will screw up your phone if the md5 is not correct and u flashed bad radios on your phone. Always check md5 before a radio flash.


----------



## watson387

Grnlantern79 said:


> Flashing these radio will screw up your phone if the md5 is not correct and u flashed bad radios on your phone. Always check md5 before a radio flash.


True to that.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## Rumpelstillskin

My speedtest after the update


----------



## marieke

Grnlantern79 said:


> Flashing these radio will screw up your phone if the md5 is not correct and u flashed bad radios on your phone. Always check md5 before a radio flash.


Wait! A developer. Can you fix the update so that we're able to flash the radios and not risk having it try to "patch the rev exploit" *batseyelashes*

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## watson387

marieke said:


> Wait! A developer. Can you fix the update so that we're able to flash the radios and not risk having it try to "patch the rev exploit" *batseyelashes*
> 
> disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


These radios do not "patch the rev exploit". This is exactly what I was referring to earlier. Stop spreading lies.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## jimmydene84

Data speeds seem a tad slower. For me, and but signal strength has improved greatly! Gonna give it a few days.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## marieke

watson387 said:


> These radios do not "patch the rev exploit". This is exactly what I was referring to earlier. Stop spreading lies.
> 
> Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


Dude seriously... Look two posts above mine.

My lies are alot more creative.

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## Classicmm

marieke said:


> My lies are alot more creative.


HAHA


----------



## Ibrick

The radios are fine to flash.

The full update, which is not posted in this thread, also include some additional files that can patch the revolutionary exploit.

The radios themselves have no effect on root. Flash away.

Everyone can settle down, things will be OK.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie

anyone know if this fixes the speakerphone echo a lot of people have had? i went through 4 replacement bolts and just got an iPhone 4s, but if this fixes the speakerphone echo, i just might return the iPhone and go back to the thunderbolt


----------



## Lohk

m0d3rndayhippie said:


> anyone know if this fixes the speakerphone echo a lot of people have had? i went through 4 replacement bolts and just got an iPhone 4s, but if this fixes the speakerphone echo, i just might return the iPhone and go back to the thunderbolt


No speakerphone echo here running Liquid desense v1 and the new (605.9) radio.


----------



## mosone

Guise,guise...relax. back in the pre-eclair days when we wanted to block ota attempts we went into the system partition and found an apk called OTAcerts.apk...renamed it to OTAcerts.apk.bak....most custom roms have it removed. Problem=solved.


----------



## BuffoGT

mosone said:


> Guise,guise...relax. back in the pre-eclair days when we wanted to block ota attempts we went into the system partition and found an apk called OTAcerts.apk...renamed it to OTAcerts.apk.bak....most custom roms have it removed. Problem=solved.


Actually what you are referring to is the otacerts.zip file under security except that does not block the ota anymore. Trust me mine is renamed and it still tried to push to me.


----------



## mosone

Sorry...you're right,it was a zip file. It's been a while. But it does keep VZW from certifying the update,it will still download the update,but it will exit before auto-update as long as its renamed. So what you have left is annoying update notifications,but safe from the update itself. Can't you go into /about phone and uncheck scheduled updates?


----------



## rstoller

BuffoGT said:


> Actually what you are referring to is the otacerts.zip file under security except that does not block the ota anymore. Trust me mine is renamed and it still tried to push to me.


It will try to push the update but without a proper otacerts.zip the update will immediately fail


----------



## BuffoGT

rstoller said:


> It will try to push the update but without a proper otacerts.zip the update will immediately fail


Yeah just confirmed that, will be putting out a patch for shifts3ns3 to block soon...


----------



## slimpirudude

Question...I dl the radio like always have compared md5s from zip to the one in OP and it says not equal although they look same maybe one has caps other doesn't..is this ok or not. J haven't ran into this before. Thanks.


----------



## Ibrick

It should be fine.

I always use lower case so i's and o's don't look like 1's and 0's.

Try matching it using all lower case or upper case, depending on what your MD5 program uses, and you should be fine.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Viper Daimao

having some problems with flashing this file. I am running CM7 1.1 and have the file downloaded to the sd card and renamed as PG05IMG.zip. I reboot into the bootloader by it doesn't scan my card for PG05IMG. I go into Recovery Mod and try to flash it from there and it aborts the installation. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## slimpirudude

Use bootloader. Make sure its not .zip.zip.


----------



## rkewljlh

fixing root is easy after this update i did the following

keeping the following files on my sdcard su-superuser.zip and recovery-cwm.img

power off and boot into HBOOT or use "adb reboot bootloader"

select fastboot and then its just as simple as this from the command line c:\android\fastboot.exe flash recovery recovery-cwm.img

then reboot into recovery and load su-superuser.zip from your sd card and root lives again







thanks to Revolutionary S-OFF


----------



## stuartv

I am running BAMF Forever Cubed 1.10. I downloaded this new radio file, checked the MD5, then loaded. I have now lost my data signal. I can still make/receive phone calls, but I get no 1X or 3G or 4G. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Scorch

stuartv said:


> I am running BAMF Forever Cubed 1.10. I downloaded this new radio file, checked the MD5, then loaded. I have now lost my data signal. I can still make/receive phone calls, but I get no 1X or 3G or 4G. Anybody else have this problem?


Give it a few, toggle airplane mode and reboot a couple times and it should work itself out.


----------



## J_Dav1

Scorch said:


> Give it a few, toggle airplane mode and reboot a couple times and it should work itself out.


If that doesn't work try pulling the battery and the sim for a while.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## stuartv

I rebooted and it didn't fix it. I booted into Recovery and flushed cache and Dalvik and that did not fix it.

But now I've reflashed my previous radio (1.48.00.0906w_1, 0.01.78.0906w_2 - as shown in Settings/About Phone/Software information/More), and it's still getting no data.

Is Verizon having a problem and I just picked a bad time to upgrade radios?


----------



## J_Dav1

stuartv said:


> I rebooted and it didn't fix it. I booted into Recovery and flushed cache and Dalvik and that did not fix it.
> 
> But now I've reflashed my previous radio (1.48.00.0906w_1, 0.01.78.0906w_2 - as shown in Settings/About Phone/Software information/More), and it's still getting no data.
> 
> Is Verizon having a problem and I just picked a bad time to upgrade radios?


Haven't heard of any data issues, could be locally. I would try battery and sim pull and leave them out for a few minutes as I said above, fixed it for me on an earlier update when I couldn't get 4G.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## stuartv

Never mind. For some reason, my Mobile network got turned off (presumably, when I flashed the new radios). It's working now (with the old radios). I'll try upgrading to the new radios again later.


----------



## jam7516

has anyone flashed this on soab?


----------



## GlenSilvestre

worked great on my infected eternity rom.


----------



## stuartv

stuartv said:


> Never mind. For some reason, my Mobile network got turned off (presumably, when I flashed the new radios). It's working now (with the old radios). I'll try upgrading to the new radios again later.


I upgraded to the new radios again last night and they work just fine. All my problems seemed to just be that, for some reason, the first time I did the ugprade, my Mobile network setting got turned off, so I had no data. When I upgraded again, that did not happen. Weird. But glad it works.


----------



## jam7516

So I cant seem to flash this I always get installation aborted any tips?


----------



## ByteSizeSln

Make sure you're flashing via HBoot and not CWM, after you verify the MD5


----------



## jam7516

ByteSizeSln said:


> Make sure you're flashing via HBoot and not CWM, after you verify the MD5


Oh ok thanks and how do I check Md5


----------



## ByteSizeSln

jam7516 said:


> Oh ok thanks and how do I check Md5


Search for "MD5 Hash" or "MD5" in the Market; open, then browse to where you saved the zip to.


----------



## ByteSizeSln

Forgot to mention that the file name (must be) PG05IMG.zip and placed in the root of your SD card. To get to HBoot, power off your phone, then hold volume down button continuously while you power on your phone (while still pressing volume down). When phone boots, it'll find the zip and ask if you want to flash it (read the screen instructions); reboot when done, then delete/move the zip off the root.


----------



## jam7516

ByteSizeSln said:


> Forgot to mention that the file name (must be) PG05IMG.zip and placed in the root of your SD card. To get to HBoot, power off your phone, then hold volume down button continuously while you power on your phone (while still pressing volume down). When phone boots, it'll find the zip and ask if you want to flash it (read the screen instructions); reboot when done, then delete/move the zip off the root.


Yeah thanks for the tips it went through smoothly


----------



## ByteSizeSln

I have the file, but haven't flashed it yet. Looking for feedback on this LTE/CDMA combo. The 906 radios ate my battery looking for a signal all the time. I'm running the 802 LTE with the 813 CDMA, and all is well for the time being.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

Can I flash the radio on bamf cubed?


----------



## tbot

Dunno if its they radio or Verizon, but just lost everything but 1x. Tried airplane mode, turning on/off network data, reboot. Still the same, and takes forever to get connected. In advanced network it says its connected to ehrps or whatever it is, but won't connect to data. Gonna try a different radio and see if that changes anything.

Edit: well after changing radios with no luck I find there's a nation wide outage...fudgeing gay...oh well

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## grimez

Haha, I was just wondering why I was down to 1x too... this radio had been working so well for me. Can always count on outages being brought up here.


----------



## tbot

Lte is back up in Denver!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

Has any one flash this on bamf forever ROM or cubed?


----------



## slimpirudude

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Has any one flash this on bamf forever ROM or cubed?


I'm running it on soab v1.04

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

How did work for u did u have a OTA update did u aborted it? I see two links which one do I download what's is mirror for ? And is it easy flashing like any other radio or is it more pile up to do and risky? I'm on .5 and on bamf cubed 1.10 kernel 3++ bamf


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

so let me say this what if u didn't root your phone from "Revolutinary" and u rooted a different way which i know only two ways but mine wasn't rooted by Revolutinary so i can update the Radio with no problem right? i mean just makin sure so i wont lose root or S-Off isnt the same way as updating radios? i know im reapeating my self but just giving heads up let me know if this make sense


----------



## tbot

Texas, no offense, but if you don't know whats involved with flashing a radio you probably shouldn't do it.

But to answer ur questions, you flash this in bootloader, not via recovery, it doesn't matter how you rooted, it has nothing to do with the rom so you won't loose root.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

tbot said:


> Texas, no offense, but if you don't know whats involved with flashing a radio you probably shouldn't do it.
> 
> But to answer ur questions, you flash this in bootloader, not via recovery, it doesn't matter how you rooted, it has nothing to do with the rom so you won't loose root.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


i know how to flash a radio but i read like alot of post that ppl says and i see some ppl are right and some just confused me so im like WTH! so ur saying i shouldnt have any problem updating the radio as long i know what im doing right?

edit: never mind i think i know why it cause the OTA to update I read in the XDA


----------



## donnyp1

so this can be flashed in bootloader, you dont have to do the adb that other threads have mentioned?


----------



## watson387

donnyp1 said:


> so this can be flashed in bootloader, you dont have to do the adb that other threads have mentioned?


Yep. Flash from bootloader.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## justin82

flashed all good so far







thanks op


----------



## grimpow

So, can this be flashed with the ThunderShed 1.2 ROM (a CM7.2 derivative)?


----------



## jellydroid13

ok guys i flashed and now im not getting any 4g only 3g.


----------

